# A Very Rural Vow Renewal



## Avalanche

Very very rural. In fact listed in the Guinness Book of Records as one of the most remote places in the UK. 

OH and I are planning to renew our vows in late summer 2013. We were married 5 years ago in 2007 but didn't have the nicest time and didn't get the feeling of it being our special day. We're also been through a lot in our marriage so thought it appropriate to re-affirm our promises to each other. 

As it's a vow renewal I want to keep it small and personal. Coupled with the fact that it is so remote, it'll probably only be our closest friends who make it out. I will be wearing a dress, just not a big white frock. There will be a service, but probably not in a church (we have wonderful memories of our original church service). There will be a cake, but not a traditional wedding cake. There won't be a seating plan and guests can wear what they feel comfortable in (even jeans). There will be a few Scottish traditions and I will be trashing the dress afterwards. There might even be a horse. 

Hopefully there will be lots and lots of laughter, dancing, drinking and fun. :)

Some of this is what OH and I had originally wanted for our wedding. A lot is just ideas and ramblings, nothing is set in stone yet.

(Pictures in spoilers)

*Location* ​
Inverie in Knoydart. I place I used to go as a child, OH has never been. It's an incredibly remote part of the west coast of Scotland. There are no roads to Inverie, you can only get there by hiking three days through the hills or by taking a boat. We'll be going for the boat, but our guests can hike in if they want! 


Spoiler
https://www.thepierhouseknoydart.co.uk/inverie-mountains.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5294/5491903694_44e3231f2e_z.jpg

https://v5.cache2.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/6843186.jpg?redirect_counter=2

The only road, which runs for a few hundred metres.
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/4174948684_a693fa6489.jpg

*Venue*
​To be decided, but we are thinking Knoydart House(Click) which sleeps 10 and has gardens and a large open plan living room. It has a little beach and most of the rooms over look the sea. There are a couple of other places that offer accommodation around Knoydart, but I'll email this place first. 

Accommodation rentals are done per week, so we'll be staying out there a full week. No idea how to divide this up atm, but we're thinking a full weekend with our friends and then a few days afterwards just us.

Spoiler
https://cdni.condenast.co.uk/646x430/s_v/scottish_retreats03_CNT_06Sep11_pr_b.jpg

https://www.bluebellsandseashells.co.uk/img/files/21/868/113.jpg

https://www.knoydarthouse.co.uk/assets/images/bg%20images/hottub2.jpg

https://www.scotland-holiday-cottage.com/highlands/knoydartd.jpg

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-2vRxmjVo4Lw/TVLbCfwyYMI/AAAAAAAAGIk/ka0jMck6xK4/s1600/Knoydart+Feb+2011+096.JPG

Looking back to Inverie from the house
https://d2q0qd5iz04n9u.cloudfront.net/_ssl/proxy.php/https/gallery.mailchimp.com/8f5d340eaf95a7d8400da048d/files/P1000159.280x280.JPG

*Transport*​
Well, it'll have to be by boat to get there! Then everything is within walking distance. We'll probably charter a boat like this to pick people up from the mainland and sail them across.


Spoiler
https://www.holycombe.com/e%20Western%20Isles%20ferry%2008%20(3).jpg

*Dress​*

No idea, something vintage

Spoiler
https://www.borrowedandbleu.com/wp-content/uploads/inspiration/lodp-guinness-storehouse-bridal-03.jpg

https://www.ofdresses.com/img/Vintage-Wedding-Dress.jpg

https://www.thevintageweddingdresscompany.com/images/collections/decades/AC095_3_245_xl.jpg

https://www.weddingdressesparadise.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/simple-wedding-dresses-2012.jpg

*Flowers​*

I don't want sculptured flowers. I plan to pick a lot of wildflowers from hedgerows and fields and put them in glass bottles or something. I will probably buy some cream avalanche roses from a florist on the mainland and use them in some way as they are 'our flower'.


Spoiler
https://thenaturalweddingcompany.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/rustic_woodland_wedding.jpg?w=600&h=400

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2520/3802456950_1aa06dcf22.jpg

*Favours​*

I'd like to keep it personal, possibly handcrafted in some way and maybe even slightly unique to each guest.

At the minute I'm thinking...

Spoiler
Homemade Jam, making different flavours for different people and writing a personal message on the label.

https://www.thesweetestoccasion.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/summer-jam-jars-diy-labels.jpg

https://kayteterry.typepad.com/.a/6a00e54ecd94e58833012876a25446970c-800wi

or something like tree shrubs. Again, a different type for different people with a personal message.

https://www.plantamemory.com/plantart/accent/burlap-seedlings-colors_400.jpg

Or in the village there is a wood worker who could maybe make some wooden favours for guests with each person's name craved into it.

https://img0.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.216256348.jpg

*Cake​*

No 'wedding' cake. A cake, yes. A dessert table? Mmm yummy. Probably all made by me.

Spoiler
https://onedivineparty.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/smith_smith_soul_mates_photo_soulmatesphoto170_low1.jpg

https://thenaturalweddingcompany.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/victoria_sponge_wedding_cake.jpg

https://ruffledmedia.ruffled.netdna-cdn.com/vintage-wedding-blog/a-crafty-florida-wedding/18.jpg

*Invitations​*

Made of recycled wood, engraved and personalised

Spoiler
https://thenaturalweddingcompany.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/wooden_bird_wedding_invitations.jpg

Custom stamp for envelopes

https://img3.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.284185023.jpg


*Other Ideas​*

Spoiler
Guest book of people's fingerprints (although less modern than this)
https://thenaturalweddingcompany.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/holly_dean_village_fete_wedding16.jpg

https://thenaturalweddingcompany.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/mini_bottles_old_fashioned_lemonade.jpg

https://www.snippetandink.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/passed-popsicles-wedding-10.jpg

Polaroid cameras
https://www.weddedaway.com/images/stories/planning/reception/polaroid600.jpg

Funky tights
https://media.offbeatbride.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/6/files/2011/07/stocking-072711.jpg



Need to figure out what to do for the whole weekend. Maybe do make some local pottery with our friends, go on a clay pigeon shoot, camp on the beach...

Evening after the vow renewal I imagine we'll go to the local pub (The old Forge) for some traditional live ceilidh bands.

Spoiler
https://www.privatehousestays.com/images/gallery/2182/3031.jpg

The pottery shop in Knoydart
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3452/3375071391_1f74e185e2.jpg

https://www.johnnorris.co.uk/uploads/images/product/main/Featherweight_1307631390.JPG

https://www.mybelltent.co.uk/userimages/bell%20tent%20night.jpg


----------



## Avalanche

While looking for geeky/retro things OH might like I found these

https://www.etsy.com/listing/75143065/viewmaster-invitation-100-qty

The price tag is crazy, but it's a pretty cute idea and I'm sure it could be done cheaper.


----------



## Jemma_x

Stalking :)


----------



## Tasha

Love these ideas hun, I love that it will be so you and DH :flower:


----------



## Samantha_

ooh can I stalk?? Love your ideas and that location is stunning :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Knock knock. I've come in for a nosey :hi:

I love it all, simply beautiful x


----------



## Tiff

It all looks fab! I can't wait to renew our vows... since our wedding was big and fru-fru and everything my mother wanted I want to renew our vows and do it OUR way. :thumbup:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Very cool ideas! 

I'll be stalking too.


----------



## marley2580

We had a very Scottish wedding and did a lot of it ourselves. I think it's the best way as it really stands out as being you if you know what I mean.


----------



## Avalanche

Hey ladies, sorry I've not posted much, things have been hectic at home and with OH being away we are just discussing things rather than planning!

The house has got back in touch, they can sleep 10 but the gardens aren't ready for a marquee or tents yet as the ground was only seeded last year. 

I need to have a think. I do love the house, and sleeping 10 is a great number over there as accommodation is scare and usually B&Bs in someone's house. I had wanted the option of people being able to camp in the back garden or a marquee going up for everyone. 

I also need to think about catering. 

Here's the email


Spoiler



> Dear Nic, thank you for your email. I totally understand your desire to have some new memories of a special day and Knoydart House would be a very intimate location, it is a special place. Although the house can only sleep 10 we could accommodate dining facilities for 12 comfortably at the large antique dining table. The grass does still need another 2 years to establish and so we are unable at this time to have marquee facilities although the decking does offer additional space. The house is approx 5 mins walk to The Old Forge. Yes the pub is for sale presently, we do not anticipate any change in its operation as a pub following its sale. Ceilidh music is impromptu but a band can be booked to play in the pub for you by request.
> 
> There are a few beaches locally all within walking distance.
> 
> There are no traditional water taxis, Brucie Watt runs the western isles which may be the closest to this type of thing he can carry up to 80 passengers so maybe too large?
> 
> Regarding catering options this depends on the time of year and what you require. The pub can do evening meals, taken in the pub. There is a possibility of bringing someone in to do something for you at the house, again this would depend on the time of year but if you give us an idea of what you would like we can look at this for you. Thank you Jackie
> 
> Jackie Robertson
> The Old Forge Pub - "remotest pub" &
> Knoydart House "luxury self catering with hot tub"


----------



## Avalanche

I think a photographer, for us, is going to be one of the most important aspects. The issue is with how rural it is, we can't just have someone come for a day. They'd have to come for overnight or the weekend.

There are a couple of photographers in the area but they are wildlife photographers so won't have the right kit. 

So pricing an overnight photographer and finding them accommodation might prove pretty expensive!


----------



## Avalanche

Two B&Bs I found on Knoydart. The accommodation in the first post is where I'd love it to be, but it's self catering. These two places cater and have chefs. 


https://www.knoydartlodge.co.uk/

https://www.thegatheringknoydart.co.uk/accommodation.html

Lots of things to think over. Do I stay at and do everything at a B&B? Or do I stay at my first choice, the self catering place and have the meal at the B&B? Or have it somewhere entirely different like on the beach or in a field? Argh!


----------



## Avalanche

Want!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/glaesmann/2180340049/


----------



## LittleMinx

Mind if i stalk?

Your plans/ideas are simply stunning x


----------



## Avalanche

Thanks, stalk away! The more the merrier :)


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Avalanche said:


> Want!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/glaesmann/2180340049/

The cutter? If so......VERY nice. I would love a boat.....

I know you moved to the States not too long ago....are you enjoying it here?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hmmm it's such a tough call. I'm sure whatever you decide to do will be amazing though - how can it not in those surroundings!? So idyllic.

Are you living in the US indefinitely?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

stalking :D


----------



## glaesmann

Hi,
just wanted to tell you that you wouldn't be the first to do something wedding related aboard Eda Frandsen.
Maybe you should get in contact via the website which I am not allowed to post here but which can be easily found if you look up Eda Frandsen.
And thank you for showing my capture of Eda on a beautiful day :flower:


----------



## mumandco

Stalking :) your plans sound sooo beautiful x x


----------



## TigerLady

:wave:

I love love this! What a heavenly celebrations. 

I adore the fascinator and Grecian goddess dress. 

We did a dessert table at our wedding instead of a traditional cake. That way I got my cheesecake and he got his chocolate cake. :lol: We had 4 stands of varying heights and about 6 different cakes laid out on the table. It worked out perfectly. 

We also did my favorite flower in a very eclectic centerpiece. My flower was bird of paradise. I spent several months going to thrift stores and garage sales and found loads of really cool, old vases super cheap. All different sizes and colors. The flowers went in them. I kept a few of my favorites and the rest went to guests as favors - they just picked what they wanted. They loved it.

Love the wood invitations and the setting. It's perfect! You are going to have an amazing time.


----------



## skc22

Stalking :hi:
I just have to say, your ideas are stunning!! Scotland is such a beautiful place. Good luck with it all :flower:


----------



## boofangie

sooo stalking! zoo beautiful xxx


----------



## Doodlebug.

Im stalking, you have some fab ideas! :)


----------



## lepaskilf

I nearly cried reading your original post!... It looks perfect x


----------

